# Java applet Primzahlen



## Freakfer (24. Okt 2004)

Hallo

muss ein Applet proggen welches Zahlenräume auf Primzahlen überprüft leider ist es in den Höheren Zahlenräumen ziemlich langsam hat wohl irgendwas mit der Qzuadratwurzel zu tun..
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand wie man das zu integrieren hat.



```
public class Prim1 
{
// gibt die ersten n Primzahlen tabellarisch aus
	
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    int ende = Integer.parseInt(args[1]);   // Anzahl der zu suchenden Primzahlen
    int zahl = Integer.parseInt(args[0]);  // Startwert 
    int c = 0;				  //  Counterwert


    int teiler;
    System.out.println
               ("Tabelle der Primzahlen von "+zahl+" bis "+ende);

		
	

    for(int zahl1 = zahl;zahl1<ende;zahl1++) {
      // Primzahlprobe
      boolean primzahl = true;
      for (teiler=2; teiler<zahl; teiler++) {
        if ((zahl % teiler) == 0) primzahl = false;
      }
      // Ausgabe
      if (primzahl) {
	  System.out.print(zahl+"\t");

      }
      // nächster Testwert
      zahl = zahl + 1;		
    } 	

  }
}
}
```

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Code Tags eingefügt._


----------



## Beni (24. Okt 2004)

Ein paar Überlegungen: 

theoretisch müsstest du als teiler nur Primzahlen überprüfen. Da du die nicht kennst, kannst du wenigstens nur _ungerade_ Zahlen (und 2) als Teiler durchprobieren.
Ebenso musst du nur ungerade Zahlen als Primzahlen testen
Und du musst nur Zahlen als Teiler durchprobieren, welche kleiner oder gleich der Quadratwurzel der Test-Zahl sind (Teiler die grösser sind, müssten mit einer Zahl die kleiner als die Quadratwurzel ist multipliziert werden, um die Test-Zahl zu erhalten. Aber dann würdest du sowieso zuerst die kleinere Zahl finden...)


----------



## abollm (24. Okt 2004)

Mathematisch nicht ganz ohne, was du da vorhast. 
Schau z.B. hier einmal  http://www.bastie.de/index.html  oder nutz Google entsprechend.


----------



## Guest (25. Okt 2004)

Hallo

es geht eigentlich um die die Aufgabe hier funktionieren tut das ganze ja aber mit dem Wurzel x oder wie man das beschleunigt blicke ich nicht ganz durch das zu integrieren müsste ja sicher irgendwie gehen oder ?

http://www.fh-landshut.de/~gschied/programmieren-praktikum/slide0010.html

Gruß


----------

